# blower running issue



## mrbb (Mar 24, 2016)

OK I bought a Husky model 125B last summer, it ran good but did seem to have a idle issue
but lived with it
was in need today of it, and dumped old fuel(had stabil in it) but wanted fresh new fuel to try and prevent issue's if I can!

it started right up and ran OK, but after about 20 minutes of use it would stall after I let it idle down. start right back up 
but then it wouldn't rev up as high s normal, BUT if I place my hand over the blower intake, or place the tip/nozzle near the ground it would rev right up and work a LOT better
tried a new plug, and made no difference, only runs well if I cover up the air intake about 50% any idea's???

thanks in advance!


----------



## Stihlbillie (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds like theres gum in the carb. Take off the carb spray out the inlet screen then remove needles and spray into needle holes. 


-chimpboy


----------

